# Jiu-Jitsu, JuJutsu, Ju-Jitsu????



## baronv (Mar 8, 2003)

Jiu-Jitsu, JuJutsu, Ju-Jitsu...which is the correct spelling and is there a difference to the different arts that use the diff. spellings?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

See this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5350

For BJJ, they use Jiu-Jitsu Brasiliero.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 1, 2003)

Translating to a Latin-based language is pretty vague...  There are variations in spelling.

However, some organizations use one term or the other to differentiate themselves.  For instance, wing chun and wing tsun.


----------

